# October Pen Box Buy...CLOSED



## Monty (Oct 8, 2006)

11/03----Have all the boxes boxed up and ready for shipping, just need to make the shipping lables. I've had a cold all week and felt lik c**p last night [xx(] so I went to bed early. Should be able to get all of the boxes in the mail on Saturday. Novel Box is sending the double inserts, so as soon as I get them, I'll get them off to those that ordered them.

UPDATE 11-01 --- Received the boxes yesterday. What is it with Novel Box Co. They have made shipping errors on my last 3 orders. This time, they didn't ship the double inserts. I'll be calling them shortly to see how soon they can get them to me. 
Tonight I should be able to finish getting everything else boxed up for shipping. I'll go ahead and ship what I have. Since the inserts don't weigh very much, I'll ship them seperate.   

10/25
Just received a call that the boxes will be shipped tomorrow. That means I should be receiving them Monday or Tuesday of next week.

*UPDATE 10/19*
Here's the totals so far. The buy closes tonight at midnight forum time.
*PLEASE DOUBLE CHECK YOUR ORDER AND LET ME KNOW IF THERE ARE ANY CORRECTIONS. I PLAN ON PLACING THE ORDER BY NOON TOMORROW *







*******************************************************************************


Sorry for the delay in updating, too many projects going on at one time.
Anyway, below is a summary of who has ordered and what. Please check it for your name and any errors. Since we are sitting at 551 of the cardboard boxes and I need to order in multiples of 250, I'll leave this buy open until I get closer to 750. Also, since the 7X3X3 box is nowhere close to the 100 minimum, I'll be deleting that one and will refund any purchased.

***********************************************************************************
It looks like we can make a minimum order on the pen boxes. Below is the like to my web page to order them. I'll keep this buy open till midnight forum time on October 19.

http://woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html


[xx(][xx(]


----------



## clewless (Oct 9, 2006)

Mannie, I suggest you close the other thread for your own sanity.

I'll take 50 of these guys, and will place the order if/when you add them to your link.

White Corrugated Folding Mailing Containers
7 x 3 x 3 ($.40)
http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21794

Thanks,


----------



## penhead (Oct 9, 2006)

Mannie,
Will I be able to order 50 each of these:

Item: 633
Corrugated White Folding Mailing Containers
$.38
6 x 3 x 3 
http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21682&cid=31879

Item: 733
$.40
White Corrugated Folding Mailing Containers
7 x 3 x 3
http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21794&cid=31879

Item: 933
$.49
Corrugated White Folding Mailing Container
9 x 3 x 3
http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21892&cid=31879

Thanks,
Johnp


----------



## alparent (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello Mannie!
Last group buy I purchased the 8 remaining Single metal box. Being my first time purchasing from a group buy, I didn't know that the boxes didn't come in a sleeve.
Now I that you are doing another buy. I was wondering if I could just get 8 sleeves for those boxes?
Can you tell me how much shipping would for only those 8 sleeves.
I'm in Canada J8T 1L6
P.S. You can just put them in an envelope, nothing fancy.
Thanks!


----------



## Monty (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alparent_
> <br />Hello Mannie!
> Last group buy I purchased the 8 remaining Single metal box. Being my first time purchasing from a group buy, I didn't know that the boxes didn't come in a sleeve.
> Now I that you are doing another buy. I was wondering if I could just get 8 sleeves for those boxes?
> ...


Alain,
I've got some extra sleeves in my personal stash I can let you have. If I can locate you address in my files when I get home, I'll get 8 off to you and you can PP me the postage +$0.48.


----------



## Monty (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll be adding the 7X3X3 boxes tonight. The cost will be $0.44 each ($0.04 for shipping to me). I have to order these in 100 lot amounts, so, if at the end of the buy, I'm aways from making the next 100 lot, I'll post so you know where we stand on the final order.


----------



## Monty (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> <br />I'll be adding the 7X3X3 boxes tonight. The cost will be $0.44 each ($0.04 for shipping to me). I have to order these in 100 lot amounts, so, if at the end of the buy, I'm aways from making the next 100 lot, I'll post so you know where we stand on the final order.



Boxes added to web page.

EDIT IN WED MORNING: Not sure on the shipping from me to you. It will depend on if you order anything else. If these are all you order, it shouldn't be more than $5.50,don't believe they will fit in a flat rate box. If you order with the pen boxes, it will probably be the next highte shipping charge. Email me before placing your order for these.


----------



## ashaw (Oct 11, 2006)

Mannie
Order what I needed through your web site.  Thanks for holding this.

Alan


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 18, 2006)

Mannie,
I placed my order. Thanks for doing this again.


----------



## alparent (Oct 19, 2006)

[/quote]
Alain,
I've got some extra sleeves in my personal stash I can let you have. If I can locate you address in my files when I get home, I'll get 8 off to you and you can PP me the postage +$0.48.
[/quote]

Go my order
Thanks Mannie


----------



## ashaw (Nov 1, 2006)

Mannie
Thanks  Just ran out of boxes.  

ashaw order under (Nancy S)


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 7, 2006)

Mannie,
I received my boxes yesterday!  Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 7, 2006)

Mannie,
Got my shipment yesterday, thanks for putting this together, hope you fell better soon!! []


----------



## pssherman (Nov 7, 2006)

Mannie,
Got my shipment yesterday. Thanks for doing this.

Paul in AR


----------



## samuel07 (Nov 7, 2006)

Got Mine!! My pens look so much better in these boxes. Definately beats wrapping them in napkins.

Thanks again and hope you feel better soon.

Wayne


----------



## tcastel (Nov 7, 2006)

Mannie,
Got my boxes yesterday. Thanx

Tony in MA


----------



## mrplace (Nov 7, 2006)

Monty, Wanted to let you know David O received his boxes. His computer is down, so I am letting you know.


----------



## cd18524 (Nov 7, 2006)

Monty,
My package arrived yesterday.  Everything looks great.  Thanks for the effort.

Chris


----------



## Boss302 (Nov 11, 2006)

Monty:  Thanks so much for taking your own time to make this work.  The boxes are great and exceeded my expectations.

Thanks

Pat


----------

